# Trexlertown Antique/Classic Bicycle Swap Meet Oct 5th



## catfish

So who is going???? This is always a great meet.

http://www.pa-vendors.com/events/le...tique-and-classic-bicycle-show-and-swap-meet/

http://www.paulsbicycleshop.com/Trexlertown.html


----------



## 47jchiggins

I'm going......

Still looking for someone in the Worcester/Boston area who could bring a recently purchased Higgins to the meet, $50.00

Todd


----------



## theyankeedoodler

I'm hoping to go.  Won't know for sure until Tuesday....


----------



## mike j

I'm in, been squirreling away some funds for this one. Looking forward to it.


----------



## bike

*spect to be there will be listing bikes+ on e sat but cash*

and trex delevery work better. Will post a link.


----------



## jd56

*Me too*

Hope to be there on Saturday.  Cash in hand.
Bringing a few to sell.
This swap is always one not to miss. 
Looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## bikiba

i'm going... bringing my wishes and dreams as i spent my cash already.


----------



## Schwinndemonium

I believe I'll be there.
Specifically to look for 7 jeweled Wald made bow pedals for the '63 Murray Strato Flite I got there last year.

Jim.


----------



## Wayne Adam

*Always there*

I will be there...It's a short ride for me and the best meet around.
Hey JD...you do know that the 5th is a Sunday correct?

See you guys there!
PS ...  I could use a pair of '39 Elgin fenders if anyone has them....Thanks.....................Wayne


----------



## THE STIG

Wayne Adam said:


> PS ...  I could use a pair of '39 Elgin fenders if anyone has them....Thanks.....................Wayne




i have a set of '38s i can bring ....


----------



## jd56

Wayne Adam said:


> I will be there...It's a short ride for me and the best meet around.
> Hey JD...you do know that the 5th is a Sunday correct?
> 
> See you guys there!
> PS ...  I could use a pair of '39 Elgin fenders if anyone has them....Thanks.....................Wayne



Sunday is the 5th. See you there.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## THE STIG

.......................


----------



## THE STIG

here ya go B,,


----------



## morton

*Just looked at the NOAA forecaste for T-town for Sunday>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sunday Sunny, with a high near 63.   Let's hope it stays that way!


----------



## catfish

morton said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sunday Sunny, with a high near 63.   Let's hope it stays that way!




I'll be there no matter what. I was there one year when it snowed... This show is too good to miss.


----------



## mike j

THE STIG said:


> i have a set of '38s i can bring ....




 I'll take the speedo & the grips also!


----------



## THE STIG

mike j said:


> I'll take the speedo & the grips also!




K,,, 10k for grips, you get the rest for free......


----------



## THE STIG

here's whats going, all except arrow are straight riders....... will not ship
Arrow
38 autocycle
Flocycle
Hex bar
Whizzer
TwinFlex
maybe '38 bluebird (don't need two)


----------



## Bri-In-RI

THE STIG said:


> here ya go B,,




I NEED this....


----------



## THE STIG

Bri-In-RI said:


> I NEED this....




can be yours........


----------



## Euphman06

Anyone bringing a late 30's boys ballooner to the party? I'm looking for one, dropping a bike off around noon for someone on here, will have some cash on hand, willing to trade for my '51 Huffy springer bike that I posted in the other Ttown thread on here.


----------



## scrubbinrims

Not going this year as my Dad is in town this weekend from Santa Fe, New Mexico to see the grandkids and these dates worked best for his schedule.
Never thought I wouldn't be going, but family first.
Looking forward to the pics and stories of the meet.
Chris


----------



## kos22us

im deff. going but for how long i can stay has yet to be determined, got out of one engagment so i may actually set up now for a little while, still have one other thing to do though so not sure, ill be listing some new items for t-town pickup soon and bumping up listings i've already made

have an original paint 43' wartime schwinn cycle truck im thinking about adding to the sell list but not sure yet

if i set up though i may bring my schwinn advertising items to sell

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/asjjqxgqba4kz4p/AACVLnnnPxfrwpItBQbvCM5Va?dl=0


----------



## jd56

scrubbinrims said:


> Not going this year as my Dad is in town this weekend from Santa Fe, New Mexico to see the grandkids and these dates worked best for his schedule.
> Never thought I wouldn't be going, but family first.
> Looking forward to the pics and stories of the meet.
> Chris



Family does come first.
You.will he missed for sure.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56

This 1922 Pope frame and crank assy was dropped off at my house to sell.






And possibly this Mead Ranger frame and fork.
He hasn't decided yet. He knows I have no room.





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Coslett

kos22us -

Do you have a price on the cycletruck?

Thank you


----------



## bikiba

*Anyone coming to the swap from Michigan?*

need to ask a favor... a bike transport from Ludington, Michigan

will pay for the trouble. PM me ..please!


----------



## Springer Tom

Euphman06 said:


> Anyone bringing a late 30's boys ballooner to the party? I'm looking for one, dropping a bike off around noon for someone on here, will have some cash on hand, willing to trade for my '51 Huffy springer bike that I posted in the other Ttown thread on here.




I'm bringing this.....rides great, '37 Elgin, also, I need someone to pick up a bike from Jeff in Rhode Island and bring it if they can......


----------



## Euphman06

Springer Tom said:


> I'm bringing this.....rides great, '37 Elgin, also, I need someone to pick up a bike from Jeff in Rhode Island and bring it if they can......View attachment 171147







Curious on asking price or if you're interested in the trade?


----------



## Coslett

Wow....small world.  Was thinking of bringing my Elgin but I don't think I'll have the room.


----------



## catfish

Coslett said:


> Wow....small world.  Was thinking of bringing my Elgin but I don't think I'll have the room.View attachment 171513




Nice bike! Bring it.


----------



## Schwinndemonium

The weather for the show is looking really good, so does Channel 8, WGAL, out of Lancaster. 
They say breezy, partly sunny, and cool. Only a high of 62 degrees on Sunday. Trexlertown is about 55 miles north/ northeast from my place where I live in northern Lancaster County, PA.

Perfect!

Jim.


----------



## bikiba

bikiba said:


> need to ask a favor... a bike transport from Ludington, Michigan
> 
> will pay for the trouble. PM me ..please!




Scratch that... The guy shipped via bike flights and a bike store 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56

Schwinndemonium said:


> The weather for the show is looking really good, so does Channel 8, WGAL, out of Lancaster.
> They say breezy, partly sunny, and cool. Only a high of 62 degrees on Sunday. Trexlertown is about 55 miles north/ northeast from my place where I live in northern Lancaster County, PA.
> 
> Perfect!
> 
> Jim.



Where did the fall weather go?

I just checked my phone accuweather forecasts for this weekend and read that it will drop to 37° by 7 am on Sunday and be in the 50s throughout the mid day. BRRRRRR!

Guess I need to find my longjohns! @#%! 

Sleeping in my truck Saturday night will require lots of blankets. 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Schwinndemonium

Due to circumstances that just came up that are beyond my control, I cannot make T-Town this year, after all.

Jim.


----------



## jd56

Damn Jim. Was amped up to see your tanklight project and you too of course.
Hope all is ok.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Schwinndemonium

The only way you could see any of my bike projects, jd, would be to drive the 50 or so miles down from T-town down here to see me. I have to go pick up my car from the body shop at 11:00 am Sunday morning, or otherwise I can't get the car until Monday after work. I need to get this vehicle back as I have more ongoing mechanical work to do to it so I can get the state inspection done to it before it expires at the end of the month. So there it is in a nutshell. This is my daily driver, so I can't afford to not have it anymore, so that, as they say is that, making T-town out of the question.

Jim.


----------



## dempsey

*First Swap Meet*

This greenhorn is driving out to Trexlertown early on Sunday morning. Look for a young fellow roaming around with a beard, a heavy brown sweater, and a dumb smile on his face - if you want to flag me down and sell me an early bicycle frame - or if you just want to talk about the cold weather - or the one early bicycle I have - or American literature. . . . I got range.


----------



## Schwinndemonium

Anybody who is going to T-Town that finds a set of these in decent shape for a decent price ($100.00 or thereabouts) who would be willing to either drop by to drop them off or mail them, I would pay a little extra for their effort. I'm in Northern Lancaster County, about 60 miles south/ southwest of Trexlertown in rural Manheim, PA, so PM me with anything if interested in helping me with my Murray Strato project.





Jim.


----------



## 47jchiggins

*J.C. Higgins*

In Trexlertown, if you anything Higgins, let me know.

Wanted: Jeweled Acorn Axle Nuts, Lobbdell wheels, Lights, etc.

Thanks,

Todd (757) 681-1695


----------



## THE STIG

47jchiggins said:


> In Trexlertown, if you anything Higgins, let me know.
> 
> Wanted: Jeweled Acorn Axle Nuts, Lobbdell wheels, Lights, etc.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Todd (757) 681-1695




have light n mount   $1500


----------



## bikiba

catfish said:


> So who is going???? This is always a great meet.




ill be wearing a bright blue hooded sweatshirt and probably grey camo pants ... would be nice to meet some of you guys [ or ladies ]


----------



## Euphman06

Not sure what I missed, didn't get there till 12 only to drop off a bike. Meandered for about 20 minutes around, saw some pretty sweet bikes, wish I could have gotten there on time... next year! I can wait to see some pictures.

Did anyone see this bike there?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bicycle-ELG...364?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2341d30b34


----------



## bikiba

Euphman06 said:


> Not sure what I missed, didn't get there till 12 only to drop off a bike. Meandered for about 20 minutes around, saw some pretty sweet bikes, wish I could have gotten there on time... next year! I can wait to see some pictures.
> 
> Did anyone see this bike there?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bicycle-ELG...364?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2341d30b34




Was really good this year...I actually knew what I was looking at.  I picked up a few items and a nice silver king from bike. 

Yep saw that bluebird there. Looked as good as the pix

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56

Bluebird was amazing



Bought a few smalls and a few larger items. Too tired to take pics before I left, or did I forget.
Thanks Catfish for the great deal on the siren....Daggum you have nice stuff. As did many others. 
It was a little overwhelming trying to decide what I wanted but catfish helped me decide.
Hung out with GOLDENGREEK and HIGGINSFOREVER most of the time. 
Saw lots on members and still want everyone to have cabe nametags. I'm terrible with one time told first names.
Everyone I seemed to meet I asked " so are you on the Cabe ? And if so what's your handle". 
Dale Carnegie would not be happy with my lack of memory these days.
But had a great time as I always do.
To many members to mention by name but, thanks for making me feel part of the group.

Pics to follow but, until them let's see what everyone took pictures of.....hopefully I didn't miss anything. 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## mike j

*Trexlertown Pics.*

It was cold, but fun. Got to meet & see again a lot of good Caber's. I'm sorry that I missed meeting Scott, probably past each other a few times. Here are some random photo's, if I miss someone's name, I have what JD has.


----------



## THE STIG

^^that's when if was COLD............


----------



## mike j

Round two, nice event, a buyer's market this time.


----------



## mike j

Caber's shown in the photo's, I may have missed a few, Wayne Adam, Mrs. Stig, Stig, Catfish, Goldengreek, Mike J., JD56, 55 Bluebird & the Missus, Springer Tom, & last but not least, Gene AKA Higginsforever. I know I'm missing a few, was focusing on the Bluebird.


----------



## NICKY

It was freezing still thawing out but had a good time nice seeing and bsing with you all


----------



## dfa242

Thanks a lot for the pics guys - wish I could have been there.


----------



## hoofhearted

dfa242 said:


> Thanks a lot for the pics guys - wish I could have been there.





*Some great pics, those.  The day looks chilly .. but all appear to be enjoying the swap.

Am with Dean on this one ..... wish I coulda been there, too.*



............   patric


=====================
=====================


----------



## mruiz

That is a nice event, maybe some day I will make it.  
 Mitch


----------



## Wayne Adam

*More Trex Pictures*

Here are a few more random pictures of the Trexlertown swap meet. It started out at about 39 degrees,
 but the day turned out nice. I did not buy too much, but I had a good time.
There are some member pictures here also. Catfish & Scott McCasky, Scott and me, JD with Nicky and The Stig & Goldengreek off to the side.
 Mike J with the Bluebird, Goldengreek with Higginsforever and so on..................Wayne


----------



## cadillacbike

*pics*

looks like you guys are having a ball. Love to go to this maybe next year. And thanks for posting pics!


----------



## WES PINCHOT

*pics*

thanks for all the pics!


----------



## bike

*Good time and I guess good business*

I only took out about 1/3 of the stuff I bought- people are not Hungry like they were in the 80s -2000 ebay and the net has killed it- you used to ride for hours or days to get there at 1am and chase the trucks in- now click and it arives at yoru door - not as fun- I was mostly buying parts to sell. Could not find much that I NEED for my projects- 
Did finally land the speed eaze girls bike that was on craigslist and ebay now in my truck
will post in the next coupla days for 1k + actual postage before parting- lets see who steps up to save it. DO NOT BITCH about it being parted if you will not pay parts price for an og bike! 

I will probably down grade the bike and keep the painted parts together as a rider for gf or visitors.

PS I was able to BUY Schwinn parts from the good guys from P.R .- used to be they were the top buyers. Shorty you should have bought my schwinn middlleweight speedster- I bought here (cabe) for 300++++ sold for 90! no takers at 100! my last schwinn MW I hope


----------



## bike

*Brotha Pat*



hoofhearted said:


> *Some great pics, those.  The day looks chilly .. but all appear to be enjoying the swap.
> 
> Am with Dean on this one ..... wish I coulda been there, too.*
> 
> 
> 
> ............   patric
> 
> 
> =====================
> =====================




NEXT YEAR FOR SURE!!!!!
You need to visit NY as well


----------



## scrubbinrims

Granted, I am only seeing a glimpse of what was there for sale, but the crowd and "fresh" prewar bikes look S   P   A   R   S   E.
I am disappointed I couldn't go as I agree with Catfish being a can't miss swap.
I enjoy T town, but my experience has been that it is very incestual with most buyers looking for a profit, which isn't going to come at my expense when there are other outlets to do better, albeit with shipping.
It would be nice to have more inventory at live swaps as in the past, but it looks as if my feelings are not alone with what is being brought versus made available on the internet from those in the hobby.
Chris


----------



## velo-vecchio

THE STIG said:


> ^^that's when if was COLD............




yeah it was BUTT STINKIN COLD out there!


----------



## jd56

Picked up a few smalls. 2 bikes and sold hardly anything. Again brought home more than I took.

Bought this from a caber...thanks George. He loves it.





Catfish hooked me up on the wild cat persons majestic siren.




Found this NOS Klaxon with box.




Found these rims and repop Goodrichs..Thanks Larkin.




And also light from Higginsforever (Gene) for a project.




Bike #2 to be unveiled at a later date.

Shame was, I couldn't give away a bike. Nobody wants middleweights I guess.
Those are listed in the FS section. (Shameless bump).
Guess they will be taken to Eden in a couple of weeks.





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## krate-mayhem

*Great Time at Trexlertown*

Hi all me and ED had a great time at the show here are some of my pictures.
links to some of our pictures
https://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157648051589659/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157648455779792/


The start on Sunday


IMG_6791 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


IMG_6793 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


IMG_6794 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
Me and Mike it was 37F cold to me


IMG_6810 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr
day time


IMG_7164 by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## catfish

It was a very cool meet. Lots of people lots of bikes!


----------

